# Bob Sykes



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Like I thought I got outta work today due to the forecast. Thanks to John B. I knew the water was crappy out at the pier so I saved my $7.50 and headed to Bob Sykes instead. I got there at about 7:30am. There was NOTHING biting. I decided to try fishing that little pier beside the northern end of the bridsge. Still nothing. My buddy from work showed up at about 10:30am and I decided to walk back out to the end of the bridge again and see if the action had picked up. After we were out there for about ten minutes or so a _thick_ school of young blues came through . I threw the gotcha and they couldn't leave it alone. In my haste I hadn't tied on a leader:banghead. The last blue I hooked hit the lure right at the line tie and cut it off:hoppingmad. Dismayed at my lack of thought,I started casting live shrimp into the pilings for croakers or a red. We left at 11:30am with 8 blue fish and 3 grunts. I didn't used to eat blues but since I tried Ultrlights recipe I just cant leave em alone!!!


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

what is that recipe if you don't mind?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Aint nothn' wrong with some blues. Glad you caught a few. I'll be out fishing Friday night if you are going to be out fishing let me know.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *konz (12/4/2008)*Aint nothn' wrong with some blues. Glad you caught a few. I'll be out fishing Friday night if you are going to be out fishing let me know.


Gotta do the dreaded 9 to 5 friday man. I'll be at the pier on Sunday though, God willing.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I hear ya bro........I go at night anyway.........if I'm out in the sun for too long I start to smell like bacon.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *wirebiter (12/4/2008)*what is that recipe if you don't mind?


<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage>Do what the folks said above about cutting the bloodline out and soaking the fish in milk or buttermilk then cut the fish into chunks and batter them with a mixture of Hungry Jack pancake mix and beer....just enough to make a tempura like batter...not thick but not runny either. Fry until they float and are golden brown puffs. My dad fixed them like this when I was a kid growing up in Va. Beach. People eat a lot of bluefish on the East coast.

I would always cut the bloodline out then soak in salty water for an hour or two. Then I poached or steamed the fish until it flaked easily. Cool long enough to handle, then flake the fish and mix in enough mayo, crushed saltines, Old Bay to taste, a squirt of mustard, a little dash or two of Worcestershire sauce and a squeeze of lemon juice, salt and pepper to taste so that the fish holds together and form little cakes. Roll in more crushed saltines and then pay fry until golden brown and serve with cocktail sauce that has a good amount of horseradish in it. You would be surprised how much the blue fish will taste like "crab cakes" when done this way.

Mrs. Ultralite


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks man for taking the time to find that post by my wife dale...she's one heckuva cook...

glad ya'll caught some fish...


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Ultralite (12/4/2008)*thanks man for taking the time to find that post by my wife dale...she's one heckuva cook...
> 
> glad ya'll caught some fish...




Not a problem. I don't know if she can cook, I'll have to take your word for it, but I DO know she has one helluva good recipe there!!

Please tell her I said thank you and kudos.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

we hooked up with a paselle of blues one Sat. and chunked them into bite size pieces. coated them with cajun seasoning and fried those bites. Took them to a Krewe party and in 15 minutes , they were all gone. Nothing wrong with blues. Sounds like you hada good Sykes trip. Congrats!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice report, are those croaker or grass porgies?


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think most people around here would call those pigfish.

- Ron


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for the report. The bay piers have been skunking me lately.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

> *konz (12/4/2008)*I hear ya bro........I go at night anyway.........if I'm out in the sun for too long I start to smell like bacon.


Damn it Konz that's to funny.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *jaster (12/4/2008)*Nice report, are those croaker or grass porgies?


Guess I'll have to look them up. I'm a yankee, been here for a year and a half. This is the first time I've caught them. My buddy and Dad called them croakers.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *roofordie (12/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *jaster (12/4/2008)*Nice report, are those croaker or grass porgies?
> ...


They aren't croakers, they are a grunt locally known as a "pig fish." They make really good live bait, but have a slightly funky taste as far as table fair goes.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

<P class=note>.<P class=note>*AKA:* Grass Bream / Shad Porgy *Family:* Porgy<CENTER>







</CENTER><P class=note><TABLE class=fishInfoTable width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=fishInfoCell>Water: <SPAN class=fishInfo>Salt/Coastal Waters</TD><TD class=fishInfoCell>Where: <SPAN class=fishInfo>Surf / Inshore</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fishInfoCell colSpan=2>Size: <SPAN class=fishInfo>Most common at under a pound with large fish topping off at a pound.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fishInfoCell colSpan=2>Fight: <SPAN class=fishInfo>Stronger than you would expect, more fight for it size than other porgies.</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fishInfoCell colSpan=2>Deliciousness: <SPAN class=fishInfo>Good</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fishInfoCell>Range: <SPAN class=fishInfo>Both Coasts</TD><TD class=fishInfoCell>Technique: <SPAN class=fishInfo>Drifting / Still Fishing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fishInfoCell>Baits: <SPAN class=fishInfo>Shrimp / Baitfish / Squid</TD><TD class=fishInfoCell>Tackle: <SPAN class=fishInfo>Spinning / Baitcasting</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

The Grass Porgy is characterized by a silvery green body with darker splothces alonh his flnaks and forked tail.

These fish are found in shallower water, along grass flats and bottoms, like his name implies.

Live or dead shrimp pieces and cut bait are the best natural bait, while artificila are not normally used in targeted fishing.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

That's called a white grunt. Their related to the snapper family. They are actually good to eat but you have to fillet the meatoff of the skin because the skin is loaded with iodine which can cause you to develop a goiter (large swollen area on the neck) if too much iodine accumulates in your system. You can catch them on just about any kind of live or cut bait during winter months. They school up around the grass beds and will make a good meal if nothing else isbiting.

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/gallery/Descript/WhiteGrunt/WhiteGrunt.html


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

In local terms that is a pigfish or porgy..but not like white porgys aka white snapper and such..Not a croaker..croaker is in the drum family with redfish and trout..Im sure you could gut them scale them and fry em whole if you really wanted to..


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

> *Dylan (12/16/2008)*In local terms that is a pigfish or porgy..but not like white porgys aka white snapper and such..Not a croaker..croaker is in the drum family with redfish and trout..Im sure you could gut them scale them and fry em whole if you really wanted to..


Deffinetly grass porgies, I filet them up with my white trout. Fresh never frozen, they just do not hold up in the freezer. Can't tell the diffrence, just my .02


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *jaster (12/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Dylan (12/16/2008)*In local terms that is a pigfish or porgy..but not like white porgys aka white snapper and such..Not a croaker..croaker is in the drum family with redfish and trout..Im sure you could gut them scale them and fry em whole if you really wanted to..
> ...




So....they _<U>*are *</U>_good eating?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Boney..I guess like a panfish ..Im sure they taste purty good but im using em for da groupa


----------

